# Long reef/Narraben 21.10.07



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am hoping the neighbours wind chime is doing it's thing tomorrow alarm wise ....

Long reef/Narraben tommorow morning at 6:00 am for Kingies.

All welcome.......

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Forced into a last minute no go on this one....I hope you go well if you intend to go out.

JT


----------



## Rogue (Jul 31, 2007)

Wont be fishing today,fished the Hawkesbury with the family yesterday arvo.
My daughter caught a 55cm Jewfish and a 40cm Flathead,spooled by a Jewie ,wife caught a nice Bream .

Looks like things are improving over there.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Rogue said:


> My daughter caught a 55cm Jewfish and a 40cm Flathead,spooled by a Jewie ,wife caught a nice Bream .


Do tell... Where, with what, when?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Any further details Rogue?

JT


----------



## Rogue (Jul 31, 2007)

Near Spencer on the top of the tide,went with the stink boat from Berowra so not sure where to access by yak.
As soon as I know,will try to organise a trip.

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes please , so then i can see that magnificent ski in living colour


----------

